
Linux Mint Monthly News – June 2019 - bacondude3
https://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=3766
======
suby
Notable in that they raise concern about Canonical controlling snap app
distribution. It strikes me as a legitamate threat to linux if one format
controlled by a single vendor gains dominance in the ecosystem. Especially
because a number of big vendors such as spotify and jetbrains are choosing
snap as the way forward.

The entire issue would be alleviated if snap allowed others to host their own
store fronts in a similar manner as flatpak.

